# Nominal Imitator



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have had others see this frog in person and say it's a male. I think its a male. I cannot get this frog to call for the life of me! He/it is about 1 year old, and is much smaller than this female.

The frog on the left is a proven female.

The frog on the right is the one in question...Male?











Thanks,

Tommy


.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

bump... any one?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmmmm, its hard to say. It definetly does not have the "heft" of a typical breeeding age female. Are you certain of the animals age? Male Imi's will start calling at about 4 months old, and breeding not far off from that. They are also non-stop callers. At least my last pair of nom's was 12 years ago. I would say it has a body shape closer to a male. Also looks a bit skinny. Females will bully eachother, but I think usually only in the presence of a male.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it looks male, but ive seen females that arent round like the one in your pic.
No calling after a year could mean possible female tho.

No disrespect to pdf, but I respectly disagree ... that frog does not look too skinny to me. If thats a male, he looks to be the right size weight wise.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If they are the same age, and were raised together with access to the same amounts of food, I would say male. He does not look too skinny to me, either.
More shots in different positions would help.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ive had the "male" since may 5th, the female since late summer.

There was another male involved that calls nonstop now. They were all housed together until recently, now this guy is on his own. I separated them to find out who was doing the calling as i had no idea who it was.

Ill work on more pics tomorrow.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I could have chose my words a little better. I didnt mean "skinney" as in underfed. Females typical are plumper with a rounded figure. Males are typically leaner/thinner looking. Cant think of a better way to put it.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

More photos of the 'male'...


























































Thanks for the input,

-Tommy


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Updated picture bump...


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd guess male based off the pictures.

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree ... I stick with my original answer.
Nice pics tho.


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

Tommy, this is too stressful for you. You should definitely sell him/her to me so that you don't have to worry any more!


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Based on my experience with nom imis i would say male as well. He may be a little shy thus not calling. Compared to your known female his size says male to me.


----------

